# I like NomadBSD but no its desktop system



## joancatala (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all,

First of all, I recommend you to try NomadBSD if you still don't know it. NomadBSD is awesome for testing hardware, for first steps on FreeBSD or for use FreeBSD on a USB pendrive and you won't touch your hard disk. Super.

I would like to know if somebody has install NomadBSD with a different desktop. Actually, NomadBSD is using openbox and a bottom bar like the MacOS X's dock. I would love to have NomadBSD with xfce4 or another Desktop, but when I install it, it does not work propperly as when I install it on a clean FreeBSD installation.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2019)

FreeBSD derivatives are not supported here. It's fine if you want to discus the differences or the merits of a derivative compared to a "plain" FreeBSD but we cannot provide support.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
Also, rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## joancatala (Jun 13, 2019)

Ok, I didn't know, I thought every FreeBSD is perfectly welcome to be in discussions and support. Thanks for the information SirDice


----------



## tommiie (Jun 13, 2019)

Doesn't NomadBSD have its own forum where you can ask such questions?


----------



## scottro (Jun 13, 2019)

Around the time of FreeBSD-4 through 6 I guess, there was something similar, a live CD running fluxbox, that made it easy to do quick hardware tests. I'm not familiar with Nomad, though such a thing does sound handy. 

I don't see a forum, but there seems to be a mailing list that might be helpful, and a twitter account.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 13, 2019)

scottro said:


> Around the time of FreeBSD-4 through 6 I guess, there was something similar, a live CD running fluxbox


FreeSBIE, yeah it was a good. Coincidentally it also had Xfce along with Fluxbox.


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2019)

joancatala said:


> First of all, I recommend you to try NomadBSD if you still don't know it. NomadBSD is awesome for testing hardware, for first steps on FreeBSD or for use FreeBSD on a USB pendrive and you won't touch your hard disk. Super.


Oh, I use FreeBSD (the install usb stick) for that purpose. The Live ... option works nicely for that.


----------



## scottro (Jun 15, 2019)

It seems like Nomad offers a working X, however, which depending upon your needs (for testing and use) can be handy.


----------



## joancatala (Jun 17, 2019)

It seems FreeSBIE is dead. Last messages from the official mailing list is from 2011 (http://mailman.gufi.org/pipermail/freesbie/). 

However NomadBSD is alive, modern, minimalistic, easy to use and it is perfect for a daily Desktop system because is FreeBSD and it detects a lot of hardware (for example my laptop's webcam) that FreeBSD from the scratch it doesn't unless you start to configure several files, and you can easily install it by using the installer.


----------



## hukadan (Jun 17, 2019)

The person behind NomadBSD is mrclksr. He has other nice projects here : https://freeshell.de/~mk/projects.html. Without his work, I wouldn't have been able to switch my partner's laptop to FreeBSD.


----------



## joancatala (Jun 18, 2019)

I think we should pay a salary to mrclksr , his work is so big


----------



## scottro (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm sure there are ways to donate.  I haven't done a hard look at their site, but there is probably a contact link where you can ask.  It's a nice thought, to support projects that you like.


----------



## mrclksr (Jun 18, 2019)

joancatala said:


> I would love to have NomadBSD with xfce4 or another Desktop, but when I install it, it does not work propperly as when I install it on a clean FreeBSD installation.



Please send a mail to our mailing list.



hukadan said:


> The person behind NomadBSD is mrclksr.



I'm just ONE of persons behind the NomadBSD Project.



hukadan said:


> He has other nice projects here : https://freeshell.de/~mk/projects.html. Without his work, I wouldn't have been able to switch my partner's laptop to FreeBSD.


Thank you for the nice feedback


----------

